# Quad Biking (ATV) - Dubai



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone know of a good place where we can arrive, rent a few ATV's and drive around the sand dunes? I did some research and most are "safari tours" in which a guide leads you and you don't really get to do what you want. 

If there is a place I can rent, per the hour, with a group of friends and just hit the dunes it would be perfect. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Anyone know of a good place where we can arrive, rent a few ATV's and drive around the sand dunes? I did some research and most are "safari tours" in which a guide leads you and you don't really get to do what you want.
> 
> If there is a place I can rent, per the hour, with a group of friends and just hit the dunes it would be perfect.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Big Red, on the way to Hatta. Left and right side of the road have ATV's for hire by the hour. Nice spot too.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool beans. Thanks man, ill google it.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haven't you seen those NS? I think those places closed shop this year but could be wrong, they may have just scaled back their operations.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Also en-route to RAK there are some hire places. I went to the big red, and it was great fun. Found that the quads werent powerful enough as everyone kept getting stuck!!


----------

